# CITES Identification Guide ~ Amphibians



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

CITES Identification Guide ~ Amphibians


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Email me the link Bob and I will add it to your post.

Sph_md at yahoo dot com


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Lacey Act The Lacey Act: America's Premier Weapon

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I think this is the page describing the guide http://www.ec.gc.ca/alef-ewe/462F2B50-967C-4772-A22A-AF725782B553/01.Amphibians_Intro_Eng.pdf which is aprimer to use this 
Amazon.com: Cites Identification Guide - Amphibians: Guide to the Identification of Amphibian Species Controlled Under the Convention on International Trade in En (9780660632575): Convention on International Trade in End: Books

Ed


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Shawn message sent, let me know if that worked.

Ed ~ You are the MAN ! Thats the guide, I was attempting to post. Figured it was worth posting. And thanks to you both for posting. Any chance of changing the word Identification in the post Title?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

You are very welcome Bob. 

Ed


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

That looks like a partial product.

At the George G. frog meet a year or so ago, I brought 2 of the complete bound copies from Canada which are spectacular.

If someone in the NYC city area wants to see one, I transfered one copy to Julio.

It's a great effort and guide - a little taxonomically out of date, but what can you expect after several years. I DON'T think it provides current hard data on exactly what species are allowed and not allowed into the U.S

Overall a good publication to own and still available in Canada. I may still have the link / ordering info. I placed my order by phone with a CC and received both books in a couple weeks.


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Phil,
Dolt! My attachment was the whole ball of wax Guide that you had brought to George's meet. Ed's is a taste of the guide. I'm not a puter tech. & can't seem to get it to post. The size exceeds the MB rule whatever that is. The bytes~ BITE, need more MB for a freebie guide. Ed not to fret your still the man !


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Bob Fraser said:


> Phil,
> Dolt! My attachment was the whole ball of wax Guide that you had brought to George's meet. Ed's is a taste of the guide. I'm not a puter tech. & can't seem to get it to post. The size exceeds the MB rule whatever that is. The bytes~ BITE, need more MB for a freebie guide. Ed not to fret your still the man !


PM sent to you Bob.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

drop.io h1gyres

yeah Bob, what you sent me was 28.1 MB in size....and is estimated to take my connection 16min to download 

S


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Never mind Bob....Shawn posted a good link. My cable modem took 12 seconds to download (would you all expect anything less?)


You the man, Bob


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Thank you both.

Shawn thanks for your time & support on the board! This Guide is a sweet reference to have around. Hope you don't have to wait 16 mins. every-time you open it! Worth the wait though I hope.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for posting this !


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks also for the posting. I saw the Canadian guide Phil had at George's last year, but it's nice to have it as a download. Pretty good illustrations (but no morph/locality data).

Richard.


----------

